# New “oldguy” from KY



## KYJamesW (Mar 5, 2022)

Excited to learn from the group! Been grilling for years but started about a year ago trying to really Smoke and BBQ. 
Today’s attempt but please forgive the cheating on a pellet.  Looking to get a wood smoker.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 5, 2022)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! At 54 you're still a puppy, just starting to fall apart. RAY


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 5, 2022)

Welcome, from California. We look forward to seeing your smoking projects.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 5, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesota. Just remember, if there isn’t picture it didn’t happen. We love seeing pictures of cooks and the plated dinner, if you have the self control to take one before eating. (I don’t).


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 5, 2022)

Welcome from Mississippi! Look forward to your post and pics.....We are visually oriented around here!
Jim


----------



## KYJamesW (Mar 5, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Welcome from Mississippi! Look forward to your post and pics.....We are visually oriented around here!
> Jim


Today’s


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 5, 2022)

Welcome from Colorado. That looks fantastic to me. There are some Kentucky boys around here that I’m sure will chime in.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 5, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! And looking good to me! Nothing wrong with a pellet smoker...alot of members have one.

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Mar 5, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky! I'm across the river from you.


----------



## BB-que (Mar 5, 2022)

KYJamesW said:


> Excited to learn from the group!   Been grilling for years but started about a year ago trying to really Smoke and BBQ.
> Today’s attempt but please forgive the cheating on a pellet.  Looking to get a wood smoker.
> View attachment 527795


Don’t apologize, Can turn out some good q on a pellet


----------



## sandyut (Mar 5, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from Utah


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 5, 2022)

Welcome from north of you on Ohio. You found the right place to learn.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 5, 2022)

Welcome from North California!


----------



## WV_Crusader (Mar 5, 2022)

Welcome from West Virginia! Only as old as you think you are!


----------



## culpepersmoke (Mar 5, 2022)

Welcome from Michigan. Lots of great info here.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 5, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! Lots of pellet smokers here, no need to worry. Good food for friends and family is what matters!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 5, 2022)

Once again! Welcome from Virginia!


----------



## KYJamesW (Mar 6, 2022)

Here was the finished results. This is the second one I’ve tried to do.  Relatively clean bone and it tasted good.   I’m happy!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 6, 2022)

Nice job! Had to be delicious! .


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2022)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 6, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga  !

Keith


----------



## Buffalo Smoke (Mar 6, 2022)

Welcome from Wyoming lot's of fantastic information on this site.

DJ


----------



## KYJamesW (Mar 6, 2022)

Buffalo Smoke said:


> Welcome from Wyoming lot's of fantastic information on this site.
> 
> DJ


What part of WY???   I love the state and have been over most of the northwestern portion.  I have a good friend in Powell.  Heart Mountain!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 6, 2022)

Welcome to SMF.

KY here also.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 6, 2022)

Welcome from the Palmetto State, you have arrived...


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 6, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 7, 2022)

Mighty good looking first pic post!
Jim


----------



## KYJamesW (Mar 7, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Mighty good looking first pic post!
> Jim


Thank you!

James


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 7, 2022)

Great way to get started in the forum.. showing us food to drool over

Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Buffalo Smoke (Mar 7, 2022)

KYJamesW said:


> What part of WY???   I love the state and have been over most of the northwestern portion.  I have a good friend in Powell.  Heart Mountain!


Buffalo south of Sheridan.


----------



## Buffalo Smoke (Mar 7, 2022)

KYJamesW said:


> What part of WY???   I love the state and have been over most of the northwestern portion.  I have a good friend in Powell.  Heart Mountain!


Buffalo south of Sheridan


----------

